# Diablo 3 von externer Festplatte kopieren



## Scythe86 (30. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bekomme, wenn alles glatt läuft, einen Tag vor dem Diablo-3-Release einen neuen PC. Der aktuelle hat Vista 32bit, der neue wird über Win7-64bit und völlig andere Hardware verfügen. Ich lade aktuell schon mal den D3-Client (Win.) auf eine externe Festplatte, in der Hoffnung den Ordner nur noch kopieren zu brauchen, wenn der neue PC da ist.

Meine Frage daher:

Gibt es dabei irgendwas zu beachten? Wo soll ich später den Ordner hinkopieren, bzw. ist das egal? Weiß ein im Vorfeld auf den Rechner kopierter Client, dass er da nicht hingehört oder stellt er sich bei Patches an und weiß nicht, wo er die hinladen soll?

Mir schon klar, dass die Frage ein bisschen arg doof ist, aber ich hab' echt keine Ahnung von so was 

Sagt mir einfach nur, ob alles glatt läuf mit dem D3-Client, wenn ich es von einer externen Festplatte auf den neuen Rechner ziehe oder was ich ggf. beachten sollte. Wäre euch sehr verbunden ;p


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. April 2012)

Der Client verhält sich genauso wie ein WoW Client.

Du kannst den Ordner kopieren und auf einem anderen Rechner wieder nutzen. Bloß nicht in den Programme-Ordner installieren/kopieren.


----------



## ego1899 (30. April 2012)

Ja kann ich bestätigen, geht einwandfrei. Aber wieso nicht in den Programme-Ordner installieren? Das habe ich nämlich gemacht und bei mir läuft alles bestens... 
Soweit ich weiß ist das beim patchen auch egal wo sich der Ordner genau befindet, da du ja sowieso über den Client updatest... 
Ich hatte jedenfalls nie Probleme...


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. April 2012)

Im Programme-Ordner haben Programme seit Vista keine Schreibrechte mehr. Wenn man explizit als Admin startet ist das natürlich was anderes.


----------

